
Modern C is now feature complete - k4rtik
https://gustedt.wordpress.com/2016/11/25/modern-c-is-now-feature-complete/
======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13054705](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13054705).

